# Longer maternity leave for multiple births



## ACA (17 May 2007)

My friend has found out that she's expecting twins, does anyone know whether she'd get the standard maternity leave or is there a different one for multiple births? She's a bit concerned as with multiples there is a higher incidence of early delivery and isn't sure when to start her maternity leave. She'd like to have a couple of weeks to finish getting organised but she doesn't want to start her maternity leave too early - anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2007)

Maternaty lelave remains the same - however parenatal leave is per child so that doubles.


----------



## Welfarite (17 May 2007)

have a look at this:  http://www.welfare.ie/foi/maternityben.html


----------



## ACA (17 May 2007)

Thanx for the reply pinkybear - what is parental leave? Is that the same as paternal leave? Her husband is self-employed so don't think he'll be taking any time off as such.

Thanx for the reply Welfarite - had a mooch on there yesterday - couldn't find anything about maternity leave and multiple births.

Her main concern is when to start her maternity leave - her GP thinks she'll deliver in November, possibly by section as big babies run in her family, but her actual due date is Christmas day. Would she be better off saving her holiday time and using this for the month of November and not starting her maternity leave officially until the beginning of December?


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

I know that the thread is not about _Child Benefit _but in case it's not already known there are special payments for twins/multiple births:


> *Multiple Births*
> 
> The rate of child benefit paid for twins will be 1.5 times the normal monthly rate for each child. Where the multiple birth involves three or more children, the rate of benefit paid is double the monthly rate, provided at least three of the children remain qualified.
> 
> In addition, a special 'once-off' grant of 635 euro is paid on all multiple births. Further 'once-off' grants of 635 euro are paid when the children are 4 and 12 yrs. respectively.


----------



## ACA (17 May 2007)

Cool - she'll be chuffed, thanx for that Clubman


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

These CitizensInformation links might also be useful:

*[broken link removed] 				
*[broken link removed]

Rollercoaster.ie is also a good _Irish _discussion forum for issues relating to kids.


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2007)

> what is parental leave


 
A parent is allowed to take 26 weeks unpaid leave for each child under 5, it can be taken by block or some places will allow parents take days at a time..


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

parental leave


----------



## dawnsurprise (27 May 2007)

are grants for multiple births means tested or are they available for anyone who has twins?


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2007)

Like all _Child Benefit _related payments (e.g. _Child Benefit _itself and _Early Childcare Supplement_) multiple birth grants are not means tested.


----------

